# 93459



## MFaulkner (Mar 30, 2011)

I billed this cath for our office it was done inpatient so pos 21, medicare denied it stating that it can only be done in office pos 11. I am going to appeal it because I think this is incorrect I don't see how we are expected to do this in office however I am trying to find somewhere that states what place of services go with this code. And wanting to know any advice twds this matter. Thank you very much

Megan


----------



## dphillips (Apr 4, 2011)

Did you use the 26 modifier? If so, I would call them first to find out what the deal is. Sometimes, it is just an error on their side and they will reprocess it for you.

HTH, Dawn CPC, CCC


----------

